# Rod blanks



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Where do you get Harrington rod blanks ?
What is another good 10 foot blank for surff fishing ?
Want to build a fer personal surff rods.
Iam a rookie at rod building.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Harrington/Harnell are out of production. The last i heard was that a man in oregon bought the company, name, equipment and I believe the "recipes'. That was a couple of years back. I haven't heard anything since. FTU sells some "store brand" 10 footers that are clones of the Harrington actions. Pretty tough blank for the money. In their day Harrington and Fenwick were the right stuff for heavy surfchunk'n on the gulf coast.. Great blanks, I've got a couple myself. If you can find one, they are bringing premium prices and I believe that is due more to them being so scarce than being that much more superior to stuff that's available nowadays. Blasphemy I know, but deep down inside most old surfchunkers know I'm right....that being said....NO. mine aren't for sale. lol. CUI makes a tough as nails 10ft'r (F1-100) or the 2pc(F2-100) You don't hear too much about them but I've seen some of the old beachfront mullet chunkers really abuse them with no problems. Price is good too. Not sure if FTU carries them or not. Call Terry at the Fuqua store and see what he's got.


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Is the yellow blank any good at FTU ?
It is a lot lighter than the black ones.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

pg542 who is CUI? HFD what model harrington are you looking for? I may know where a 542 could be, but it is a little "whippy" to me.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

h.f.d.firedog said:


> Is the yellow blank any good at FTU ?
> It is a lot lighter than the black ones.


...The yellow one might be a CUI. The F1-100 is a yellow blank unless special order black. Talk to Terry in the rodbuilding dept. He is a wealth of knowledge and doesn't mind sharing it.He can get you set up with the correct guides, reel seat and grips for what ever type of bait heaver you want to build. I can't be sure, but I believe FTU did (or does) sell CUI. Google up CUI and check the specs on it. It's a tough stick. The FTU store brand 10 footers are beefy as well. 2 or 3 different actions and "load" parabolically when casting/fighting like the old Harringtons.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

DPFISHERMAN said:


> pg542 who is CUI? HFD what model harrington are you looking for? I may know where a 542 could be, but it is a little "whippy" to me.


 http://www.cuiproducts.com/Blanks.cfm ...I believe they are out of Oklahoma, but their products are Asian most likely, but still a good product. I wouldn't be afraid to build one for myself if the need arose. I've casted and landed some fish on the beachfront piers(pre-Ike) that belonged to some of the pier fisherman there.....HFD, the 542 is probably the lightest of the the more sought after Harringtons. It is a super mullet chunker and will beat any bullred or jackfish into submission without breaking a sweat, but if your needs are more towards BIG bait and reels for sharkfishing, the the 550 or 552 would be a better choice with latter being best in a 10ft rod. Gator blanks makes 10ft'r but it is a beast!.....anybody know where a Harrington 724 might be? Another good blank that didn't get the popularity of the 5** series...Man I miss the beachfront.........


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info PG542. I talk with Terry and Allen all the time at FTU. I bought some Calstar BT550 for the purpose, now to find the time to make them.

Thanks again.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Calstar 550 is an awesome blank. Not a 10ft'r though. Good luck and post up some progress pics.


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Ha Thanks guys. Cant wait to start my first build.


----------

